# Cavs vs Grizzlies - Jan 15th - 8PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Memphis Grizzlies*

*Fed Ex Forum*
Memphis, TN
Tuesday, January 15th, 2007
8:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Grizzlies*:*







PG – Mike Conley







SG – Mike Miller







C – Darko Milicic







SF – Rudy Gay







PF – Pau Gasol​*
*NOTES:*
*



Coach Mike Brown was rewarded with a new contract partly for helping guide the Cleveland Cavaliers through a stretch when LeBron James was injured. Now, Brown is saddled with an off-the-court incident involving his star.

With James' speeding offense having come to light, Brown and the Cavaliers begin a three-game road trip Tuesday night when as they face the lowly Memphis Grizzlies.

Brown received a two-year contract extension Monday as a reward for leading Cleveland (19-18) to its first Eastern Conference title last season and helping the Cavaliers bounce back from a 0-6 stretch without James (finger) earlier this season.

With James continuing his outstanding play, Cleveland has settled down to win eight of its last 11. On Sunday, though, it was reported that James was ticketed by the State Highway Patrol for speeding on Interstate 71 in suburban Medina at 2:43 a.m. on Dec. 30 -- his 23rd birthday.

Cleveland attorney Colin Jennings filed a not guilty plea for James in Medina Municipal Court, and a hearing is scheduled for Feb. 11. James said he was heading home after the team arrived in Cleveland from New Orleans, where it had lost to the Hornets just a few hours earlier.

"I was doing 101 (mph)," James said Monday after practice. "That's it. I was speeding. I've just got to abide by the law. I got caught. It happens."

On Friday night, meanwhile, James again came through for the Cavaliers, scoring eight of his 31 points in the second overtime and finishing with a career-high 19 rebounds in a 113-106 win over Charlotte.

James is averaging 30.5 points, 10.1 rebounds and 6.8 assists in his last six games, with the Cavs winning five of those contests. Cleveland also continues to get strong games from supporting players like Damon Jones.

Jones helped seal Friday's win by making a 3-pointer to give Cleveland a 109-102 lead with 1:27 left. The veteran guard is shooting 58.3 percent (7-for-12) from beyond the arc in his last four games, and has made 40.4 percent of his 3-point attempts on the season.

"Anytime you get open looks and you call yourself a shooter, you have to be confident in your ability to make the shot," said James, who has worked his way into the Cavs' rotation to help give them a productive second unit.

Memphis' bench, meanwhile, finished with 22 points on 30.4 percent (7-for-23) shooting in a 100-99 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers on Sunday night. It was the second close loss in three games for the Grizzlies, who were defeated 116-113 by Sacramento on Thursday night despite leading for most of the second half.

"One thing I have to admit I really like about this team is that they fight back all the time, no matter what happens," said Memphis coach Marc Iavaroni, whose team has lost four straight and 10 of 12. "Under their control or not under their control, they've proven to be real fighters."

Mike Miller scored 27 points and Pau Gasol had 21 points and season highs of 18 rebounds and eight assists for the Grizzlies on Sunday. Miller struggled in two games against Cleveland in 2006-07, averaging 11.0 points while shooting 34.6 percent from the field as the Cavs won both contests.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

Should win this one...it was be nice especially with a real test coming up on thursday with the Spurs...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs look sharp early

Larry of course forces a shot on a 2 on 1 fast break


----------



## Brandname

Hughes has already managed to selfishly take it to the rim himself on a fast break. What a clown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Hughes has already managed to selfishly take it to the rim himself on a fast break. What a clown.


LOL that was a ridiculous shot by Larry. 

Seriously bench him for a quarter when he does that garbage


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Sasha, go up strong please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Who the heck is checking Navarro? Jeez he's wide open


----------



## Brandname

Navarro's gonna kill us, I can tell already. Yay we get to get burned again by a guy who we failed to pick up. *sigh*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

No matter how many times you see it, Lebrons court vision is amazing.


----------



## Brandname

The Grizzlies don't have a rebound yet?

LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Navarro's gonna kill us, I can tell already. Yay we get to get burned again by a guy who we failed to pick up. *sigh*


Thanks Danny :azdaja:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

More of that please!

Lebron cutting off the ball


----------



## Brandname

Sigh, Hughes plays right into their hands. 

Is that Gooden's third turnover already? Jesus...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF was that from Gooden?? Bench him now


----------



## Brandname

LOL Drew does something stupid, so Mike Brown......takes Z out.


----------



## Brandname

Yeah, that's good logic guys. If Lebron makes his first 2, he's gonna miss his next 5.


----------



## remy23

Watching this game makes me wonder that old question, "Why trade Gay away for Battier?" Athletic, silky, slashing guy Gay is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's where you need a good PG

Lebron hits 2 three's in a row, Hughes instead of identifying the hot hand goes to AV


----------



## futuristxen

Bron shooting some sort of set shot tonight.


----------



## Brandname

I think Rudy Gay travelled there, lol.


----------



## remy23

AV is looking good offensively early on.


----------



## croco

I guess I could need some sleep, I just saw Varejao fading away and hitting the shot ...


----------



## Brandname

This shouldn't be within 1.

Lebron has to move over to guard Gay and Miller immediately goes off.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I just get the feeling the Grizz are getting lucky on some of these possessions

If our bench can keep up the intensity we should have a lead by halftime


----------



## Brandname

ugh, terrible end to the quarter. How the **** is this game tied?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF kind of stupid possession was that by LBJ

We made some stupid mistakes in that quarter. Need to clean it up and slow down the pace


----------



## Brandname

Someone might want to think about guarding Navarro, too.

Now maybe Danny Ferry called down to the bench and told the guys not to worry because he's not to high on Juan Carlos Navarro, but obviously we need to rethink our strategy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game is dangerous. The Grizzlies have all these energetic young players

We can't do our usual 4th qtr comeback nonsense tonight

Man they are on fire from 3


----------



## Brandname

lol, Lebron goes out and they go on a 9-0 run. 

There was NO FOUL by Z on that play. Ugh.


----------



## futuristxen

Jesus they keep hitting 3's.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden getting ABUSED by Pau Gasol


----------



## futuristxen

I think Varejao is who you want on Gasol. And then in the fourth I think we can put Lebron on him and Lebron can just be physical with him like he does with Dirk.


----------



## Brandname

Man, would Navarro be the second best player on our team?


----------



## futuristxen

Sometimes I think Devin Brown is Lebron, because of the headband and because he makes the same type of moves on the floor sometimes.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, you know. AV really has a decent jumpshot. Maybe we should start actually utilizing him.


----------



## Brandname

The fouls are starting to add up? lol... that's the 4th foul against the Grizzlies for the whole game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great 2 on 1 by Gibson


----------



## Brandname

These Grizzlies commentators are cracking me up. They're just grilling this guy for spilling his beer, hahaha.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Wow, you know. AV really has a decent jumpshot. Maybe we should start actually utilizing him.


Maybe he should be starting..


----------



## futuristxen

Our second team making a good rally.


----------



## Brandname

They aren't going to bother guarding Hughes at the 3 point line.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

God Hughes just can't wait to chuck as soon as he gets the ball

Ferry please trade this bum


----------



## futuristxen

Hughes: You're open for a reason you idiot.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, that was a crazy shot by Lebron. too bad it was after the buzzer


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Grizzlies with 7 threes. 7/10, they won't keep that up


----------



## Brandname

Goddamn can Gibson shoot.


----------



## remy23

Thank goodness for Boobie's sharp shooting. And I'm glad Gooden made that basket. For a second, he collected himself and I thought, "Now he's gonna miss."


----------



## Brandname

Why does Gooden insist on putting the ball on the floor whenever he gets it under the basket. He almost always turns it over.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is frickin ridiculous in the open court

1 man fast break


----------



## futuristxen

Hughes made one, so he thought he was on fire.


----------



## Brandname

"Hughes throws up a brick." 

Haha, I'm kinda digging these commentators.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

God I can't stand Hughes. Those shots are like turnovers


----------



## remy23

All roads lead to 40%? 

Nope.

All roads lead to 33%.


----------



## Brandname

What a pass by Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron just goes wherever he wants out there, it's fairly amazing how he play after play in the halfcourt is beating 3 defenders


----------



## Brandname

Yeah, in fairness to Hughes, he did just make 1 in a row.


----------



## remy23

Cavs up 3 at the half (56-53).


----------



## Brandname

Crap, they just said that the Grizzlies are a good 3rd quarter team.


----------



## futuristxen

Great. The grizzlies usually have a good third quarter according to their announcers. This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## futuristxen

remy23 said:


> All roads lead to 40%?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> All roads lead to 33%.


What exactly were he and Mark Price DOING all summer?!


----------



## Brandname

Haha, I love Windhorst:



Brian Windhorst said:


> By the way, some here in Memphis say they have their worst shooting guards in the league. Ha, we’ll see about that.


----------



## Brandname

GREAT defense by Lebron on Gay.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

BEAUTIFUL move by Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Grizzlies again living by the 3

Uggh just so sloppy! We should be up 20 right now


----------



## Brandname

Lebron just makes things happen on the fast break. I'm always shocked when he doesn't score.

Man, Navarro scores another 3. Lazy pass by Hughes leads to a Gay dunk. Ugh.


----------



## Brandname

I wish we had Rudy Gay on this team.


----------



## Brandname

Z is on fire.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Get some stops!


----------



## Brandname

See. Lebron knows how to feed Z when he's hot.


----------



## futuristxen

Z and Bron playing a great 2 man game. We're hanging in here in the the 3rd.


----------



## Brandname

Man, Gooden doesn't even go up to contest Miller's layup. He's so soft.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We are doing some stupid stuff on offense mixed in with some great plays

This game is getting ragged


----------



## futuristxen

We can't win the game at this pace. We need to get some stops on defense and stop turning the ball over.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow Hughes misses a 10 foot chip shot and doesn't even come close

DRIVE TO THE BASKET HUGHES


----------



## Brandname

Holy crap could Hughes' shot get any worse?! That was a 15 footer that barely hit the front rim.


----------



## Brandname

Great foul by Gooden. They get 1 point out of the possession and Gooden is taken out of the game. ++


----------



## Brandname

Larry is an absolute detriment to this team. BENCH HIM!


----------



## remy23

Get Hughes out of the game. Please.


----------



## futuristxen

How can Mike Brown not say anything to Hughes about shot selection!?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Grizzlies have *22* points off our turnovers


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The Grizzlies have *22* points off our turnovers


Wow, how do you get 22 points off of 8 turnovers?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes just continues to do whatever the hell he wants out there knowing Mike Brown won't do ****


----------



## futuristxen

Like let's pretend for a second that that wasn't Larry Hughes. And it was some random NBA rookie, and he was taking those shots every night and missing them more often than not. What coach in the NBA wouldn't bench that guy? I mean. Bruce Bowen is a better defender than Hughes. But if Bowen played on offense like Hughes does, you can bet Popovich would have him on the pine. Those shots are TURNOVERS! And they are so bad they usually lead to fast breaks. A defensive conservitive coach like Brown should be going NUTS!


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> Wow, how do you get 22 points off of 8 turnovers?


Wow. Indeed.


----------



## Brandname

Goddamn Rudy Gay is good.


----------



## Brandname

lol, I'm pretty sure that was off Anderson.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs the 3pt play here

If we can get a stop and another score we can end up 9 going into the 4th


----------



## Brandname

That was a weak foul call. Lebron rarely seems to get those anymore, so I'll take it I guess.


----------



## Brandname

Mark Price looks worried about his job.


----------



## Brandname

Ouch, another bad end to the quarter.

Great 3rd quarter though compared to what we've been doing recently. Meaning we aren't losing after the third.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Stupid.

We deserve to lose this game with all the stupid turnovers.


----------



## Brandname

Hm... Lebron starting the 4th.

That's not in Mike Brown's substitution book. Weird.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How does Navarro keep getting open all the time


----------



## Brandname

Navarro is STILL out by himself at the 3 point line.


----------



## remy23

Boobie for the 3-point contest at All-Star weekend.


----------



## Brandname

Did they just say that the difference between Kobe and Lebron is that Lebron can shoot the ball really well and have big games without free throws? I'm legitimately confused here...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game is insane with the three point shooting 

The Grizz just keep coming back


----------



## SamTheMan67

The way bron is from 3 today he should be in the 3pt contest


----------



## futuristxen

They just keep making 3s!


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> Did they just say that the difference between Kobe and Lebron is that Lebron can shoot the ball really well and have big games without free throws? I'm legitimately confused here...


Doesn't Kobe get to the line more than Lebron? Because he up fakes and jumps into people ala Billups for a lot of points. Lebron drives to the basket, takes the contact, and usually doesn't get the call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man when is the last time Devin Brown actually made an outside shot


----------



## Brandname

I can't believe we didn't get Navarro.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Smooth shot by LBJ


----------



## SamTheMan67

The difference between lebron and kobe... lebron doesnt need 44 shots to put up points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron can score at will against Memphis.

Unless they start triple teaming he will win this game by himself


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> Doesn't Kobe get to the line more than Lebron? Because he up fakes and jumps into people ala Billups for a lot of points. Lebron drives to the basket, takes the contact, and usually doesn't get the call.


Yeah, Bron does tend to have big games without going to the line, but Kobe's definitely a better shooter. Maybe they misspoke...


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron is matching the whole Grizzlies team right now.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Someone please make a thread after this game LEBRON WITH A MONSTER GAME . Aj23 will like the lebron put up 40 on less than 50 shots


----------



## remy23

LeBron "4th Quarter" James in the house. When he keeps his dribble and keeps going back to the point of attack, that's when he's best to watch.


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> Yeah, Bron does tend to have big games without going to the line, but Kobe's definitely a better shooter. Maybe they misspoke...


To wit, Lebron's only been to the line 4 times tonight I think. Which is just as well because he's not shooting well from there. Forget anything else, if he shot free throws as well as Kobe he would have so many free points.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Damon jones is a freaking MONEY player


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Way too many three point shots tonight


----------



## Brandname

Damn, Rudy Gay is killing us.


----------



## Brandname

ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on Lebron, we keep giving up leads by taking stupid shots and turning the ball over

They have 28 points off turnovers! You can't win when you do that


----------



## SamTheMan67

I'm just listening to this on nba radio because im at work. this is not good


----------



## croco

Rudy Gay is good.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron took a few plays off where he wasn't fully focusing, and it was costly. They just keep hitting 3's.


----------



## Brandname

We're just giving this game away.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

1-man offense = Lebron James


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron is the best player in the nba


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

This is the sole reason Mike Brown gets paid another 2 years.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron has to get these FTs figured out. He goes through stretches where he's hitting all of them, and then he has nights like tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z was fouled there. BS cause they gave Conley the call


----------



## Brandname

Wow, bad missed call against Z and then kind of a phantom call on the other end.


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** hit your fts


----------



## Brandname

Man, they are shooting well tonight.


----------



## Brandname

Whew, big rebound and dunk by Z.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Wow


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

defensive minded coach we have?


----------



## Brandname

What happened there?? They were still on replay.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron is the best player in the NBA


----------



## futuristxen

Conley is so good.


----------



## Brandname

Man, Lebron is making all the ridiculous intangible plays down the stretch this year.


----------



## Brandname

HUGE PLAY by Lebron!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing steal by LBJ

Need a basket here. Spread the floor and allow LBJ to go to the rack


----------



## remy23

Big play on the lay up and the defense. Huge.


----------



## futuristxen

1 man defense!


----------



## futuristxen

I've never in my entire life of watching basketball and that's from about 1990 on, seen one player carrying one team to the extent on both ends, that Lebron does every single night.


----------



## Basel

Crazy *** game...very fun to watch.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

2 for 1?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Do we even have a play? What could Mike Brown be saying!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need both of these.

He's 3/6 so law of averages is in our favor


----------



## Brandname

haha, the commentators are complaining about a no call in the Lakers game the other day.


----------



## futuristxen

Going to the line. . .

He's not been good tonight from there.


----------



## Brandname

Clutch FTs by Lebron there. Need a stop now.


----------



## futuristxen

I like the Grizzlies commentators. They tell a lot about the Grizzlies, but also know how to appreciate good things from the other team.

Plus their commentary on Gooden is hilarious since they know our pain.


----------



## SamTheMan67

CLUTCH fts!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> I've never in my entire life of watching basketball and that's from about 1990 on, seen one player carrying one team to the extent on both ends, that Lebron does every single night.


It's insane!

It's never been as bad as it is this year. If you put this year's Lebron on the team with Boozer, Ricky D, younger Z, etc. they would win 55 games.

I think the supporting cast on this team is actually alot worse but Lebron has gotten way better


----------



## SamTheMan67

Wow cavs games are getting way more entertaining for non fans


----------



## SamTheMan67

Why cant we ever blow anyone out lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Have to watch out for the three ball

The Grizz love to drive and kick out


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

actually I got $40 on the Cavaliers (-2.5 pts) soooo we need a stop a rebound and a foul... go too the line hit the first miss the 2nd and we win by 3 points... and everyone is happy !!!!!!!!1


----------



## futuristxen

I would say Lebron got 10 times better.


----------



## futuristxen

Wow gave up the wide open 3. Again. Good thing he missed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF happened there defensively?????


----------



## Brandname

Wow, way to get the loose ball. Damn, missed the first. Need the 2nd.


----------



## Brandname

I still don't think the general public realizes how good Lebron is this year.


----------



## futuristxen

GUARD THE 3 POINT PLAY THIS TIME!! Jesus.


----------



## Basel

I just noticed Damon Jones' hair...what the **** is that? He looks like an idiot.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

why in the world was Damon Jones in on our big defensive poss. ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I might consider fouling. Maybe not, too much time left


----------



## SamTheMan67

If lebron does not win MVP this year somethings wrong


----------



## Brandname

Aaaaaand we let Navarro get open AGAIN. That's just kinda hilarious.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why do we keep giving up wide open threes??????

Unreal. Lebron - drive to the damn basket and end this game


----------



## Basel

Brandname said:


> I still don't think the general public realizes how good Lebron is this year.


You're probably right, but then again, I don't think the general public realizes how good many players are. Unless you live in Cleveland (or have league pass), you don't know how good LeBron really is.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Navarro!


----------



## SamTheMan67

jesus christ damon hit your ****ING fts


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

He has only shot 10 of them tonight - whats one more wide open shot!!!

fuuuuuuuuudge


----------



## Brandname

Wait, WTF?! Damon was in on defense there!! And he was guarding Navarro!!!!!!

W T F??????????

Can we revoke Brown's extension?!?!?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why take a shot that difficult???? 

WHY WHY WHY Lebron. Drive to the basket they can't stop you! 

That is the only flaw with his game. He takes stupid jumpshots in the last second


----------



## futuristxen

Are you KIDDING ME

Wide open. And Navarro.

Sigh.

Can Lebron end this in regulation?


----------



## Basel

SamTheMan67 said:


> If lebron does not win MVP this year somethings wrong


Well, if the Cavs hover around .500, then there would be nothing wrong. His teammates need to step it up a notch and if the Cavs can reach 50 wins, then he would probably deserve it.


----------



## croco

Wow, that was a pretty bad shot by Lebron.


----------



## Brandname

I am absolutely dumbfounded that Mike Brown had Damon Jones on Navarro for the last possession.


----------



## SamTheMan67

god damn how many close games with ****ty teams are we gonna go after??


----------



## Basel

Bad shot by LeBron to end the quarter, I think. He waited to long to make his move.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

That was a pretty horrible end-of-game play ..

Mike Brown, how bout you draw up something?

And Lebron, WHY WOULDNT YOU DRIVE IT??


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Your up 3, can you please tell me how we dont foul ?

or why we even play help side letting a 3 baller wide open?


----------



## SamTheMan67

I still believe lebron not winning the mvp in the 04-05 season was a complete ripoff 31/6/7 is unbelievable on a 50win team


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron with a defensive shot. He just wanted to make sure it was make and win, with no chance for them to win it in regulation. We'll take our chances in overtime.

Though how much gas in the tank can Lebron have left?


----------



## Brandname

NewAgeBaller said:


> That was a pretty horrible end-of-game play ..
> *
> Mike Brown, how bout you draw up something?*
> 
> And Lebron, WHY WOULDNT YOU DRIVE IT??


:lol:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

NewAgeBaller said:


> That was a pretty horrible end-of-game play ..
> 
> Mike Brown, how bout you draw up something?
> 
> And Lebron, WHY WOULDNT YOU DRIVE IT??


Mike Brown doesn't draw up plays. Here's the ball Lebron, win the game for us


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Brandname said:


> :lol:


I was just about ready to laugh at that too.


----------



## Brandname

I can't blame Lebron too much. He should have gone left because he's better shooting going left, but the point was to get off a shot without any chance of them getting the ball. 

Oh well, we need to come out and take it in OT.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Lets win by more than 3 ;-)


----------



## croco

I still don't understand why Mike Miller is guarding Lebron, probably because Iavaroni doesn't want him to leave his man wide-open at three point line when Lebron kicks it out to Gibson or Jones.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

gotta get a better look than that...why wait until 4 seconds to shoot and falling away jumper...o well 5 minutes to decide the game...go cavs!


----------



## futuristxen

Basel57 said:


> Well, if the Cavs hover around .500, then there would be nothing wrong. His teammates need to step it up a notch and if the Cavs can reach 50 wins, then he would probably deserve it.


Why didn't he win it then when he got 31/6/6 with 50 wins? I think the media will just pick the best player on the best team. Which is dumb.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Lebron with a defensive shot. He just wanted to make sure it was make and win, with no chance for them to win it in regulation. We'll take our chances in overtime.
> 
> Though how much gas in the tank can Lebron have left?


He should have attacked the basket. That was a horribly low % shot - he can get a WAY better shot than that anytime he wants


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Figures Conley would make a 3. Thats 14 3's for the Grizz


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

How come Gooden hasn't been out there?

He was quickley heading to a double double in the 1st half - then not much of him in the 2nd. And what has Andy brought tonight?


----------



## SamTheMan67

futuristxen said:


> Why didn't he win it then when he got 31/6/6 with 50 wins? I think the media will just pick the best player on the best team. Which is dumb.


Agreed posted above a little before you =)


----------



## futuristxen

3 pointers are killing us


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

The more and more this season goes on, the more and more we should trade for Bibby. We are going to just be a 4th-5th seed with no chance against Piston/Celtics.


----------



## Basel

futuristxen said:


> Why didn't he win it then when he got 31/6/6 with 50 wins? I think the media will just pick the best player on the best team. Which is dumb.


Because they probably figured he was too young to win it (which is absolutely stupid) and that he would have more opportunities to win it. By no means is it fair.


----------



## Brandname

Grizzlies commentators are surprisingly unbiased. I wish our guys were this good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs a raise


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

how about a little defense please...


----------



## SamTheMan67

Le ****ing Bron James!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Mike Brown doesn't draw up plays. Here's the ball Lebron, win the game for us


thats my whole point.

How the hell can you extend a guy like that when you're looking to win a championship with Lebron :no:


----------



## futuristxen

Jeez. Can we get a stop!


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> Because they probably figured he was too young to win it (which is absolutely stupid) and that he would have more opportunities to win it. By no means is it fair.


Sadly the only other guy who legitimately deserved to win it that year didn't get it either, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

GREAT defense by AV!


----------



## Brandname

Bron has a season high 47.


----------



## Brandname

I feel bad for Rudy Gay on that call. AV flopped and I don't really like that call.


----------



## futuristxen

AV guessing right!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man I'm sorry, Lebron James is AMAZING. 

This dude is ridiculous! 

How does he have the energy to carry this sorry team every single night like this


----------



## futuristxen

47


----------



## Basel

What's LeBron's career high?


----------



## croco

Mike Miller is going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

with 8 assists? Are you kidding. Kobe eat your heart out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

That was a pretty bad flop..

Oh well, Cavs should walk off with this one.


----------



## futuristxen

Basel57 said:


> What's LeBron's career high?


56 or 58 I think.


----------



## SamTheMan67

56, someone make a post in general NBA after this game. god lebron MVP MVP MVP


----------



## croco

Basel57 said:


> What's LeBron's career high?


I was just thinking the same and looked for it, it's 56 in Toronto last year.


----------



## futuristxen

NewAgeBaller said:


> That was a pretty bad flop..
> 
> Oh well, Cavs should walk off with this one.


Not with the way the Grizzlies are shooting 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Grizz have some nice young players

We have Lebron, but they have the next 10 good players after that


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> What's LeBron's career high?


56. He usually doesn't shoot this much, but I wish he did.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron is sick.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Big play!


----------



## futuristxen

Can you imagine Lebron on this grizzlies team kicking to these 3 point shooters, with a point guard like Navarro or Conley?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why are the Grizz fouling? They have plenty of time

Down 2 possessions - 5pts lead is nothing with 1:20 left


----------



## futuristxen

Is this the Cavs season high?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Can you imagine Lebron on this grizzlies team kicking to these 3 point shooters, with a point guard like Navarro or Conley?!


That's the problem - Lebron's so good he cost us all of our draft picks :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname

Grizzlies must know that we suck at FTs. Hahaha


----------



## Basel

futuristxen said:


> with 8 assists? Are you kidding. Kobe eat your heart out.


I don't think even Kobe would care considering his team is sitting at #1 in the Western Conference right now.

:biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

If Lebron can hit his free throws he can get to 50 tonight if they're going to start fouling now.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

just gotta make the free throws if they are going to foul with a minute and a half left.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lebrons the best player in the NBA. jesus


----------



## futuristxen

Basel57 said:


> I don't think even Kobe would care considering his team is sitting at #1 in the Western Conference right now.
> 
> :biggrin:


Or should I frame that, eat your heart out 23AJ


----------



## Brandname

Haha, Lebron misses 2. He must not have wanted 50.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron needs to concentrate and make these FT's.

He needs to start getting some confidence on the line


----------



## Basel

futuristxen said:


> Or should I frame that, eat your heart out 23AJ


There ya go. :cheers:


----------



## Brandname

Lebron didn't seem to concentrate on those late FTs. When we needed them to tie at the end of regulation, he was good. But he loses focus and misses. I think we should have the game wrapped up, though.


----------



## futuristxen

50/8/9 is ridiculous. And most importantly, it looks like the win. Should have had 53 with those misses at the line.


----------



## Basel

LeBron gets his 50. Major props to him. Almost had a triple-double overall, which is crazy. He just did wonders for my fantasy team. 

I think if the Cavs can somehow trade Larry Hughes this season and get someone decent in return, they could be so much better.


----------



## Pioneer10

Christ Lebron is good. How are you supposed to guard him if his jumper is going and he's not feeling lazy ala the Hornets game? You can't guard him one and one or by sagging him. If the double come he's strong enough to split or quick enough to go around him


----------



## KingoftheCourt23

wow dominate performance by the King...nice win, now lets got get another thursday...


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> LeBron gets his 50. Major props to him. Almost had a triple-double overall, which is crazy. He just did wonders for my fantasy team.
> *
> I think if the Cavs can somehow trade Larry Hughes this season and get someone decent in return, they could be so much better.*


It sounds so easy... lol


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh one last thing: FU Ferry for not getting Navarro as a FA. I knew you wasted a ton of money on Hughes and Sasha but man imagine having Boobie and Navarro spreading the court for Lebron :brokenhea


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Grizz have some nice young players
> 
> We have Lebron, but they have the next 10 good players after that


:rofl: The Grizzlies just seem like they should be way better then there record suggests


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Lebron goes 50+, the cavaliers win, and the Cavaliers cover the -2.5 spread. We all win... Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Lebron goes 50+, the cavaliers win, and the Cavaliers cover the -2.5 spread. We all win... Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


:lol:


----------

